# CQHAM.RU

## RD4WA

. 
  , 1500   800 .      ,      ?
  ,   500   ,      2 .    1,5 ,     3 .       ?
   50 %.             1,5 - 2 ?
Best regards, 
Sayfullin Rudolf, RD4WA

----------


## LZ2ZK

1500 .   .   Umax = 1500 * 1.  41 = 2115 .   U = 1500 * 2.8 = 4200 V.      = 1500 * 0.8 = 1200 W.        1200 / 4200 = 0.286 A.
     0.8, .       .      ,   .    SSB   CW       0.5,      2400 W, .  500 .

----------

EW8R

----------


## RD4WA

-  ,   1   ,  1             .   ,       ?

----------


## RD4WA

,    Electronics Workbench,    ,     0,37  - 3700 ,    2,1  - 1500 .    3,1       1,3 .    ?         ?

----------

!
   ,      .
   ,     1200.
    LZ2ZK     . :
 1)     0,5 -     2  ???
   ?!  - 600.
 2)     0,8...
     ,    !     ""  ,    .   .
 3)   ...   100 -0,9

----------


## LZ2ZK

,

      -  (  )  %, .       .     = 100%,    ,        (,),    100%,   CW  50%,   SSB  . 
       ,    =100%     70 ,     - 90 .  =50%,       50%- .           .   ,    -  50%-      .        ,     ,   -.
,  .     .        .           2 /2   .       .       50%,        ,        =50%.           .     -         .         3  4 /2,     ,                .   ""    ,      .      ,   150 ,     3 ,      10%. 
     .       ( 3KV).   ,         ,      ,   ,    .      2.8       . ,    1 ,  3  .

----------

> . 
>   , 1500   800 .      ,      ?
>   ,   500   ,      2 .    1,5 ,     3 .       ?
>    50 %.             1,5 - 2 ?
> Best regards, 
> Sayfullin Rudolf, RD4WA


   1500   800     (),     3000   400 ,   ,   .       ,    .    .           ,    .    3V  400 .

----------


## LZ2ZK

,          .      ,   .     "    " - ..   .. .  BL = 0.9-1.1, a DL= 2.1-2.4

----------


## Walkman

To RD4WA:     -  3  -      .   3900-4000   1500 .   ,      .   ,   4200.    2*sqrt 2...     90%  .

----------


## LZ2ZK

KENWOOD TL922.   .    ( )  1000 .     1150 .       3220 .       2970-3000     630-650 , ..  1900 ,    1200 .

----------

> ( )  1000 .     1150 .       3220 .       2970-3000     630-650 , ..  1900 ,    1200 .


    "   ".     .         .   ,   ,   ,  400 .     .
  ,   ,       ,      ?
  ,    ,  ,  ,    .   ,        ,          ,   .  ,     ! 
       ,   ,   . 
       ,     .    ,     .

----------


## 1117

> 3000 ,  400


100% !

----------


## Vytas

> "   ".     .         .   ,   ,   ,  400 .     .
>   ,   ,       ,      ?
>   ,    ,  ,  ,    .   ,        ,          ,   .  ,     ! 
>        ,   ,   . 
>        ,     .    ,     .


 . 
52,   .

----------

> ,  .  - LZ2ZK,     .
>   .


   .    ,       .    ,     ,   .
     .        ,   .
   .

----------


## UA3MCH

.          ,   _

----------

> ,       ,     ,          .    ,    ,     .


 , !
   .         .  ,  , " ".    .      .            ,     ,  .

 ,  ,   .      ,   ,     ,      ,  400        ?     50   ,    400    ? ,    " "     ,   ??   "  "   .    ,     ,     . 
 .




> -     .


   .    ,    -.  .           ,   .  -   ,    . .  -   .    ?  ,         ,      .   .

  ,  UA3MCH.     ?    ,     Sc, ..  .
, ,     ?  ,  .   ,      ?      .        ?
,    ,  ,    .   ,   ,     , ..    . 
 , ,   .   ,     10 2,       ,    ?  ,     ,      .    ?  , ,   ,         ,  .
   .       ,   .     .   -     ,  .   . 
   . ,  ,         ?
  .   10 2  100  ( ),        - 400 ?   ,      2   10 ,    - 20 ?
56,      ,          .

----------

> 10 2  100  ( ),        - 400 ?   ,      2   10 ,    - 20 ?
> 			
> 		
> 
>      (  )      B.          , a        . 
>         =  * f * B*B * G.


, !
   ,  ,         . 
    .  ,     .     ,      .
 ,

----------


## DMJ

> -     .


,        ,    .
               . 
,     ,      ,           .           .

_   ,        .     .  ,  -_.

----------

> " " ,            (  "   ",   ?).       ,      ,   -    .   (   )         . 
>   " " -  .


  !
     .   ,   ,   .     :    -   ,        . 
   ,    .            .      1,0 - 1,5 .  
 ,       1    ,  0,5 . ,      ,   ,     (     ,    ).     .   .  . ,       ,      ,   ,     . 
    ,   ,       .              . 
 ,  ,    , :
-        ,         .     ,          .  -    .   ,   ,   ,  ,     (          .      ,     ,  ,    ).  ,   ,     ,           .    :       ,        ,     ;
 - , ,  ,      (  ,    ,    400     8   ,    ). , ,    ,     ,   ,    .

  ,    ,      " ".
 ,      :
http://transform.ru/articles/html/02...s/Elt2.article
 ,

----------


## LZ2ZK

,

        ,        .     ,  

.      ,      -    .    
    ( ).         ,   , 
     (.1).      r1   X1,   Z1.       ( )         .            (    ).  ,        ,  .        X1   m  Zm.   1   W1     i1. 
   ,          ,      ,          .              F.   1,  i1, 1  F1    .             =*H.     ,    (.2).            -,         -.     =0  F=0,     .  ,      .     -,    (-F)    -D       . ,           ,   ,   e ,    F.   (  )    .      ,,  FO      ,    .
       ,     .   ,        (=F/S), .          .           .     2    W2.     ,           .            .    Zn   W2,    I2.           2,  F2   2.           .        .    ,    (    ).     , ..             .        .
             .         ,       .
             .               .          .

----------


## LZ2ZK

> P.S.               ,   -      ,    .


,    .     ,          . . !

----------

!
    .
   ,     P.S.
    ,   (   ,    1981.)
 ,     ,      "" ,     P.S.   !  :!:

----------


## LZ2ZK

,     .      -     .

,         (  ).   ,        .   F        .     . ,       ,                       ,          H1  F1.       .    .
 .    ,   400 ,  Qc*Qo  8 .           ,   50     1.6 .    .

----------


## Vytas

> ,     .    ,     .


    .          .    Bmax=U*10^8/(4,44*F*N*Ae) [Gs], : U     (V), F   (Hz), N   ,  Ae      (2), Gs=0,1mT.
  ,      ,  .


> ,   ,   .


 .      ,  ,            ,         .   ,       , ,          .
         ,    .       ,   .         ,     .      ,         .    , ..     ,      ,       .

----------

TO-_

    "5 ".
           .    .
          ,        ,    ...   .     ,         ,    ,   ( )   . ..                   .  ,        .
      .  ,     ,   ...
     .          (      const.)
          () . .              .
          ( )           .       ,   .
 :  :

----------


## AlexanderT

,     40 ,          -   (   )  -  .
       (   ).
        200-300?
- ?

----------

> ,        .


.      .




> ( )           .


 .    ??        .    ,     ,   100 ,   ,        ,     .        ,   ,     .




> ,   .


  ,    ,        . 

 ,

----------


## AlexanderT

,
            :
1.
2.
3.
       1       ,    ()              !
-       -         .

----------


## LZ2ZK

> ,
>             :
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
>        1       ,    ()              !
> -       -         .


  .       .          .

----------

!
    ,            . !
       .  I=U/R
      R-    , 
  I-   .
    ,       , (    !)    Ra.
    !       -   2*3,14*f*L.
  "":             .       ?    ?
  . 73!

----------

> !       -   2*3,14*f*L.
>   "":             .       ?    ?
>   . 73!


!  ,    ,        ,       . 
   ,        ,     .   ,    -    .
    ,    ,    ,  ,  , ,  .

----------


## Vytas

> "":             .       ?    ?


  ...   :Smile:       (     ), ,     . 
     ,      . ,    ,      . 
     ,    ,     .           .

----------


## LZ2ZK

> LZ2ZK
> 
> to UA3MCH
>   "     B=f(H),  ."
>   B=f(h) -     
> ....................  .
> 
> 
>          . 
>      B<>0  H=0, ..   .   =0 -->    =0,   - .


   -      hysteresis   .    ,     ,        .          .

----------

> ,   ,              .
>       ,    ,  .


    :         . 
       .         ..         ,     ,  50% ,     ,      .  ,       ,         . 
      ,         ,  ,      ,       .  ,   ,  ,    . 
,    ,    ,    ,   . 
   (       )      ,   ,  ,             .
  ,        .   ,       .

----------

> - ...  ,   , ,  ...        ""   
>     ,      ,    .
>      ,   ,                 !
>        " ",       . 
>    . 73!


.

,    .     .       .

  !

----------

> -      : 
> W = U1/(4.44*f*Sc*B)
> ..       -    ,    (  ,   -    )     ,           .
>   .


!    ?    !      ,       .  ,    ,    .      . ,     ,    Sc  ?  . , , 10 2.  . ,  25 /. !       100.  .  ,  ,     ,      100/2  .      ?      ,  ? 
 ,   . ,   !!!   -   .      .
  ,   ,          ,   . ,   ,  ,   ,      ,  .   ,          ( )     .   ,      .  ,   .   . ,    ?    ???    ?    ,    ,  , .        ,  ,  .
    ,         .
  -       . .      .  , ,     ,   .   ,   ,   .   ,  1   :Crazy:     10  . 
,     .      .     (  ),     ,      100 ,      100 ??.    ?    10 !!!.      1,0 - 1,5 ,        10 !!        10 ,    100 .    . ??      : "  "?  -  ,   .   ??
. ,    ,       ,      .     "   "  . 

,   .
  !

----------


## UA3MCH

> to UA3MCH
> 
> ....................  .....
>         ,   ,     .
> ....................  .........


 ...      (    ,  -  -,     ??   ?     ??

----------


## UA3MCH

> UA3MCH
> 
>  -      : 
> W = U1/(4.44*f*Sc*B)
> ..       -    ,    (  ,   -    )     ,           .
>   .
> 
> 
> !    ?    !      ,       .  ,    ,    .      .


,   :



> ,  UA3MCH.     ?  
> ....................  ................
> ,    ,  ,    .   ,   ,     , ..    .


  , -, ...  :Smile: 




> ....................  ...........
>   -       . .      .  , ,     ,   .   ,   ,   .   ,  1      10  . 
> ....................  ..............


,   .  ,      ...     ,          0,         .

----------


## UA3MCH

> UA3MCH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  LZ2ZK
> 
> ...


--- ---, .    .
 ,   "" . ,    ,     .  ,           ,       .        .     -    .  :Smile:

----------


## rd4wa-1

, .
    .  ,       . 
  :
Sc = 61,5 .
So = 24,7 .
  -,  Bl= 1.1   J= 1,6   = 0.96  Km= 0.35  Kct= 0.9   P=1.11*Sc*So*Bl*J  **Km*Kct  =900 .
  : Bl=1.2 J=3.2 m=0.45 Kct=0.96    2700 .
  -,   0.35 ,     160*192 .
   ,   .    ?
    ?
             .

----------


## rd4wa-1

-    93 .

  ,    ,    ,   :  



> KENWOOD TL922.   .    ( )  1000 .     1150 .       3220 .       2970-3000     630-650 , ..  1900 ,    1200 .


     ,      1100 ?

----------


## LZ2ZK

,    93 ,   96.      .   :

W1 = 166 ;   W2 = 831 .
W1 - 32 /; 5 ,  15 
W2 - 75 /; 11 ;  13 

  31

----------

> .


  ,         ,     ,       ?

----------

> .      .    .
> 
>            =  / ( * S), 
>       , , , , J, f
> 
>  300    1.2 - 1.3 .     300      1 .


!
 ,     .
   ,       .
    .     :Very Happy:       1  ?
:     ,    .          ?   ?

----------

> ,   ,          ,     ,      ,      .


, ,   ?

  :      ,    . ,    .
   ,        (B*Sc)       . 
,     100%.   ,         !
  .   ,       ,  10     , , ,  10    ?   ,   .




> ,         .       .


     .         .  ,         1    10  (     )  :Very Happy:  .
,  .      ?     ,    ,     . !        ,    ...      .
   ... 
  .     ??? 

 ,      ,          .             ,    .   ,    ,      ,      ,   .

----------

_.
    ,   ,   ,   ,           .
          U,            4,44*f*w* :
 -   .
  f-  
  w-  
      :

    ,      .

      :

     -     J       / .

 ,         ,      .    ,      ,       .
         =d/dS   1/ ,   1.
  ,       ,
      (   ).

    P.S.    " "   ,      
  .    :  ,   ,     ...

     . 73!

----------

> ,      .


 ,     ,   ?




> ,       ,
>       (   ).


     ,       ,  ,  "      "     : "    ".
 ,          .

----------


## LZ2ZK

> !
>  ,     .
>    ,       .
>     .          1  ?
> :     ,    .          ?   ?


 -   ,   .
   "     ".   .     ,        () .   ,       ,  ,       .                 (  )        .   ,   .

 " ( )"       . ,     ( )            .      ,   ,    ,     .      1 KW    40 2  20 2 .  40 2          .  20 2      .      (   )     (    ).             .        .

----------


## LZ2ZK

> LZ2ZK
> 
>   40 2          .  20 2      .
> 
> 
>        ?


     B = P / ( * S).
    ,         Scan45.jpg     ,    .

     ,       .

----------


## Vytas

> Vytas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  LZ2ZK
> 
> ...


     .  ,      .      , Bmax     ,     .

----------


## LZ2ZK

> Vytas
> 
>      .  ,      .      , Bmax     ,     .
> 
> 
>  . 
>    :        (       ).  ,    ?         .


     ,     ,  ,   .

 ,        ,   ,      .  :Smile:

----------


## EW1SW

,  !     :    ,         .            .  ! EW1SW

----------


## rv3qx

> LZ2ZK
> 
>  ,        ,   ,      . 
> 
> 
>     ...  
>  , ,    " ".


  -   , ...   ,      362 :-)))  3.62.  ,  ... , ,      :-)    ...
 "" , , .

----------


## EW1SW

To ******* :



> 0,5       650   .      3 .      130 .


         " -1  ....".
1.   -     .      -   ?



> 46 (10  470   400 )


.      .       (,).  ,        .
2.     ( )     .



> 12  1N5408(1000 B x 3A)


3.   ?     6 .
73!

----------


## ve3kf

To EW1sw:
    " -1  ....". 
       .        .   .
,                   100   2000   8O 
   ,    10 .
      ,      :-)
        TL922        12     14  v08j.   1000 .          :-)

To Vytas:
  1,3 
    14,2 .

----------


## 2

> .    TL922 Kenwood     .    203 .   1070  .      12  1N5408(1000 B x 3A)    46 (10   470   400 ).    35.  ..    3000 .    0,5       650   8O .      3 .      130 .      -      .  -     ?


   . ,   -     - 130 . ,   ,   ,     -          (   ).      ,     .        ,     ,  ,    -   8   .
 .     .      ,   -       ?       0.5 ??? .     ,     . ,         95%.  -  .
-   ,  -     . -     , -       0.5 .  ,         -    91 .      ,       .

----------


## RV9CX

> ,     -0,5  . ,    , *        10* ,     500, ,      2 ,     ,     200     1,5 ,   .  = 3,6 . 
> 
>     ,        .


GD, !
   ,    .     :Smile: .

 -     , .  ( ),   ""    :Smile: .      :
1.     ?
2.        -     .
3.    (   )   :
 282 (  10.4)  ,      ,    -   (  )     80  .      .   0.8.
4.   DL2KQ,      (    ,       )     -  ?
5.       .

----------


## 2

> -     , .  ( ),   ""   .      :
> 1.     ?


       ,         ,  .     ,     - . 
,      ,   -       ,        .          -     .




> DL2KQ,      (    ,       )     -  ?


      -    .        .

----------


## 2

> .          50 .        .    ?


   .      .

----------

,  ,     , ..    .     .

----------


## Vytas

> .


  ? , , ,        .

----------


## Alex UT4EK

*EX8A :



			
				    ,     -0,5  . ,    ,         10 ,     500, ,      2 ,     ,     200     1,5 ,   .  = 3,6 .
			
		

    ,          ,    ?
Sorry,     .[/quote]*

----------


## ve3kf

Vytas   .   ,       ?

----------


## Vytas

> ,       ?


    ,         .         5  230 200     .      ,     .  :Sad:

----------


## 2

> ,     ,      .


 ,          ?      .     .




> ,    ..


   ,                 ?

----------


## Vytas

> ,                 ?


 .



> ,          ?      .     .


,    .    ,             .

----------


## Vic_599

5   .  ,        ,     .         .               85% (  ),        ,          65% (  ),    -          .
""   ,        .                 .             .                    .       .

----------


## Vytas

> .


     .              .   ,       ..,       .      . 
      .   , ,     ,   ,    ,   ..  .

----------


## Vic_599

2 Real

 .    -  ,  V(t) -, J(t) .       .
           .    ,     .
          ,            ,      .         ?  - 10%.        ,     .  ,           10  ,   . 

        .       ,    .          20%,       .        74,       200,    ,   ,   2 ,     1900  . (  UQ2MU, UQ2LQ).


    .     .        . 

  ,   .   .        .    :  ,   ,  ,    ,   ....         .

----------


## 2

(   4%    )     (,    )    ().  , ,   , , .

----------


## Vytas

> (   4%    )     (,    )    ().  , ,   , , .


      (       ).       .      ,           ,        ,        .   4   . 
   ,  -   .        2 .

----------


## Vytas

> ...             .


    ,  .
      .   :Smile:

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

*****
       -   .
      ().
  100_150    "",  300_400 - . 
   1500    700_800      .
150_200   -     .
     -  () , 
  .  .
       ,   ,    ,  .
   ,     . 
 ,    ,        ,    (  ) .

----------


## EW1SW

To  *******  :




> 1,6    0,75


    ,       .
 ,       0,75 ,    0,3 .



> .     600


    .


73!

----------


## ew1mm Gary

C .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

.
      TL-922 ?   :  :  
,       3  .
  -         , ** ,    ,   .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

,  .
      -35 - - 2,4 VA,    0,8 , 3000  -   .

----------


## ew1mm

- (. .=2,4 kVA)      10...12 .   DX    ,      - 1 kVA,  - 2,4 kVA,    ,     .
  , -   TL-920   .
     ,    - - 3,8 kVA.

----------


## ve3kf

> , -   TL-920   .


   ,       ,  .    . ,  ,   TL-922(,   )  ,     . ,      ,      ,  .  :wink:

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> ew1mm
> 
>   , -   TL-920   .
> 
> 
>    ,       ,  .    . ,  ,   TL-922(,   )  ,     . ,      ,      ,  .  :wink:


 MFJ            ,        . :  : 

    -      ,    - - 3,8 kVA.    .

   ,  TL-922   ,    a,   . ?

----------


## Vytas

> -   .
>       ().


http://www.tula-transformator.ru/article2.html
http://www.chipinfo.ru/literature/ra...04/p38_39.html

----------


## LZ2ZK

:Crazy: .  ,      -  ,     100%.

----------


## LZ2ZK

> ,   ,      .


  ,   1600-1700 .   2,3  4 ,  6 -   ,    , ,        .     .

----------


## UD3SCQ



----------


## RD3ZE

> 


  75-40 40,03000,     .     ,      ,    "". ,   ""     2-71.           .     ,     1  2    ?

----------

RD3ZE

----------


## RD3ZE

> 100   1500


 ,    ...   8330450 (    )

----------


## RA0JGB

2      8 330*450 :Razz:

----------


## IG_58

> .


    ,       1  2.  1  ,  ,  2  ,     1 + 2   ,   .       C3  ?         ,   ,            .

----------


## IG_58

*UA9OC*,     ,    1+2+3      ,     1+2  3. ,  3 ,   .  ,          ,    , -   3,   .

----------


## mmom

?   ? 

  ,           - .

----------


## UA9OC

> .


      .    "",     1  2  50  ,  3- 400 .       R=5 .

----------


## RN3GP

> (  ,    ),
> -   ,  .  .


     ,       3.



> 1  2  50  ,  3- 400 .       R=5 .

----------


## UA9OC

> ,


 .  280     180,   3  .  :Smile:

----------



----------


## RN3GP

> .  280     180


 ,  .     .



> -    ?
>  ,    1  2  ?


 . .         . ::::

----------


## VASILIJ

> ,     -          (   ).


 ?  *  .* ​  ,     -  ... ?




> 3    20 (!) . ,


    1  2    .    1000     .   .
  ,       .       .

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## AlexanderT

,              1  2,        3    .        1 2  ,    470-1000    500.

----------


## AlexanderT

> 1  2    110 .  3  25 .  220400. ,


  :Smile:           .           30%

----------


## 240

.
       .
          50  100 .
  SSB     .
    ,       3 %.
   ,        ,     .

----------


## RN3GP

> : " !"


 Multisim  ? :::: 
  ,     .

----------

ra3gn

----------


## UR5ZQV

*RN3GP*,  ,  ", ,  ..."    .  ,  "    .
  , "   "    10 ,   .  - ,     ,   ,  ,     .   .

----------


## R3AAA

> ,   ,   ?


     .       !      !
    ,   ,    ,.

----------


## AlexanderT

> ?


    ,      ()         ,              .  ,            ,    1  2 -       .

----------


## AlexanderT

> .


       ,        ,   ,         .        ,      .

----------


## rn1qa

> -  .


      .

----------


## R3AAA

> ,             .


   ,    ,      "" .     "  " ( ! )  .
  .

*  9 ():*

 .      .  .     
,   . :Razz:

----------

> .


     ?
   ?



> "" .


  ,        .

----------

ra9dm

----------


## rn1qa

> ,   ,         . .


  ,      ,   .  ()         ,      .       /   ,     ( ).

----------

CHACK

----------


## ra9dm

*CHACK*,     ...)))))

----------

